# Battery Powered Lawnmower, no cord



## Vic99 (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone have one?  Would you recommend it?  Ive used a reel mower for almost 10 yrs, but its time to upgrade.  Takes too long with the reel, plus if I don't keep up with it I'm dead.  

I have about 1/4 acre of mowable area.  Seems a decent one, like a black and decker, would cost ~$350. Good gas powered one would cost ~300 anyway, but I figure no gas or oil cost, possibly no tune up cost. Plus, PV for electricity.  I have a rechargeable grass trimmer for edge work, etc.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_317721-70-C...rrentURL=?Ntt=electric+lawn+mowers&facetInfo=


I know they tightened gas mower pollution but its still pretty bad. 

Thanks


----------



## GaryGary (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi,
Its not to hard to make one: http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Vehicles/LeeMower.htm  he also has a solar charger.
and http://www.arttec.net/Solar_Mower/index.html

Gary


----------



## Vic99 (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks good, Gary. However, I do not own a gas mower.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.stihlusa.com/products/lawn-mower/homeowner-lawn-mower/rma370/


----------



## begreen (Jul 15, 2013)

Black and Decker models appear to rule this market. If your property slopes you may want to get a self-propelled model.

http://electric-lawn-mowers-review.toptenreviews.com/
http://www.mowersdirect.com/stories/693-Top-Rated-and-Best-Selling-Electric-Mowers.html


----------



## seige101 (Jul 15, 2013)

When i loved in Oregon 4 or 5 years ago my friend had a Homelite cordless mower. This was the 1st generation of cordless mowers. It worked well on her 1/4 acre lot. The only down side was forgetting to plug it in the night before. Also if the grass got really tall it would bog down or worse die before finishing the lawn. This was only if say it rained for a for a long time or you were on an extended 2 week vacation.

It was 36volts with a built in battery. I see newer units with a battery system you can swap


----------



## DevilsBrew (Jul 16, 2013)

I have an early model black and decker electric mower.  It is great for small areas and corners.  I would definitely buy the same brand again.


----------



## Jags (Jul 16, 2013)

I turned one into a battery powered rider.  Does that count?


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 16, 2013)

nice to see you added the "wheelie bar/log holder"...kids these days....always drag racing the lawnmowers.

I do not have a recommendation for electric lawnmower...but, the guy across the street from my work killed his gas rider the other day trying to mow rocks...yes, rocks, not grass with some rocks, rocks with some grass, then had to finish the yard with an electric weedwacker...bout 1/2 acre. I strongly recommend AGAINST this. Mowing with any electric mower > mowing with weedwacker.


----------



## Jags (Jul 16, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> ...kids these days....always drag racing the lawnmowers.


 
It is funny you should say that.  I will not allow them to use third gear yet.  I can barely catch the darn thing if its in third. (and I am still pretty quick for short distances)


----------



## begreen (Jul 16, 2013)

I picked up one for free. It's a Cub Cadet CC500 and looks like new. The owners were fed up with it. They bought it new a few years back and by the second year it had lousy run time. The local shop couldn't figure out what was wrong. They thought it was the motor or the charger after tossing a couple batteries at it (takes 4-12v batteries). That didn't fix the problem. It would only go about 5-15 minutes before it petered out. When I got it I tested the batteries and found 2 were essentially shot. I bought 4 new batteries for about $50, put them in and it's been running great ever since. I need to sharpen the blade on it next. That will help extend it's run time a little. The other thing is to not run the batteries down to nothing. When they are low, charge it instead of going until it stalls for lack of power.


----------



## PassionForFire&Water (Jul 19, 2013)

Visited my family in Belgium in the week of July 4th.
Unbelievable to see so many Robot mowers over there, solar or via a docking station to charge the battery.
My cousin had a Husqvarna model.
When I asked him how much this cost, he simple said 1,800 Euro ($2,360)
That thing has lots of features, but it is still just a lawn mower.


----------



## goldfishcastle (Jul 19, 2013)

We had a Homelite (Home Depot) cordless electric mower for 2 summers. Pros: easy to start, light weight. Cons: charge wouldn't hold to do our very small city lot. 

 I got frustrated needing to do the yard and boulevard that total around 1000 sq ft in shifts.  Charging would take 2 days.  Then I could finish mowing.

So I would stay away from that brand.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 19, 2013)

I have one that was given to me. I use it to trim and that's about it but it does the job well. (Trim work is well under 200 sqft.) Its a toss up between that or just grabbing the eco trimmer. It does have 2 Duracell batteries with it and never needed to change it out.


----------



## Ehouse (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyone use a set of ground drive reel mowers with a golf cart?


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 20, 2013)

Ehouse said:


> Anyone use a set of ground drive reel mowers with a golf cart?


Probably not on a 1/4 acre lot.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 20, 2013)

Im surprised they never made a propane powered mower.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 20, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Im surprised they never made a propane powered mower.


 
All the rage for commercial landscapers. Haven't seen one yet in the 21" walk-behind variety however.

http://www.exmark.com/propane/

Propane trimmers were going to revolutionize the market about 7-8 years ago. Big fizzle.


----------



## begreen (Jul 20, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Im surprised they never made a propane powered mower.


 
I have seen propane riding mower conversions and have been thinking about it for our mower.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 21, 2013)

How about this one,imagine getting passed on the highway by a lawnmower.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/driveon/2013/07/21/honda-lawn-mower/2569219/


----------



## Vic99 (Aug 6, 2013)

Turns out it was too hard to get a battery powered electric that was any good.  I tried so many hardware stores and outdoor power equipment shops.  Most had nothing and would say, "oh no, you're a wacko, you can't get anything like that . . . Without a cord. ". They might be right about the first part, though. 

Although I could order a black and decker online, I wanted to walk into a real store and see it and be sure that I could have a physical place that would be less hassle if something would go wrong. 

Since all that was too hard and I spent too much time on it, I gave in and bought a craftsman, the same model my brother has.  Works great. 

Thanks for all the info, even though this one didn't pan out.


----------

